# Yield10 Bioscience - YTEN



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

In the past few weeks I bought YTEN shares. My avarage entry point is $0.75 
I am hoping for some good news in next few months. They already have a research license with Monsanto, which validates their technology.

Aug. 12, 2019
Yield10 Bioscience, Inc. (YTEN) CEO Oliver Peoples on Q2 2019 Results - Earnings Call Transcript
https://seekingalpha.com/article/42...ples-q2-2019-results-earnings-call-transcript

“CBD is a good example of a product targets for Yield10's traits and capabilities that considerable value for third-party with deep knowledge of the medical CBD business. Yet we're seeing a funded R&D program and upfront payments research funding and license revenues, as appropriate. These product targets provide opportunities for Yield10 to develop businesses that generate product revenue and/or partnerships of downstream revenue. *We will keep you posted as it continues to make progress and finalize the business cases.*”

“And we're also actively engaged in discussions with third parties interested in deploying our traits in a variety of other commercially important crops. *We plan to keep you updated on the progress we're making all of these areas in the second half 2019.*”


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Interesting items raised in the National Research report.

Yield10 Bioscience’s (NASDAQ:YTEN) Buy Rating Reiterated at National Securities
Thursday, September 12th, 2019
Lars Charter
https://rivertonroll.com/news/2019/...ives-buy-rating-from-national-securities.html

The firm currently has a $5.00 price target company’s stock.


Additional Genes Now Under Consideration. *The research license with Bayer (STU: BAY – NR – €66.48) has been amended to include an expanded scope for the C3004 trait.* Under the original agreement signed in late 2017, BAY considered the C3003 and C3004 traits for evaluation in soybean, with the genes under consideration targeted to controlling carbon flow. With YTEN’s additional discoveries in the C3004 trait from 2018 trials in camelina, the research license was expanded to include a broader scope of genes.

A Validation Of Technology? We expect that since the December 2017 license was signed that BAY has studied the C3003 and C3004 traits within its soybean varieties in greenhouse settings, and moved to field trials in Spring 2019. *We believe that BAY could easily terminate the agreement if it saw no commercial potential, and we believe the expanded scope represents a validation of YTEN technology.*

No Better Commercial Partner. Following BAY’s acquisition of Monsanto, it controls roughly one third of global soybean sales, and its overall market share is significantly greater when considering seed distributed by peers which include BAY licensed traits. *We believe of the major commercial crops that there is no better partner for YTEN than BAY and its soybean market.*

Additional Agreements Needed, May Come With Funded R&D. *We anticipate that YTEN is in active discussions with other commercial partners and believe future research agreements may come with a funded R&D component.*,” National Securities’ analyst wrote.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Besides their cooperation with Bayer/Monsanto, YTEN has also granted a Research License to Forage Genetics to Evaluate Novel Yield Traits in Sorghum. Forage Genetics is a subsidiary of Land O’Lakes, Inc. According to Wikipedia the annual revenue of Land O’Lakes is $15 Billion. Hopefully there is more to come. 

Link: http://ir.yield10bio.com/node/14091/pdf


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

The stock could definitely need some good news. 2019 field test results are expected for Q4.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

Oct 23, 2019
Yield10 Bioscience Signs Research Agreement with J. R. Simplot to Evaluate New Traits to Produce High Yielding, Sustainable Potato Crop
https://yield10bioscienceinc.gcs-we...signs-research-agreement-j-r-simplot-evaluate


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

J. R. Simplot Company is another big win for YTEN. This further validates YTEN’s technology. J. R. Simplot Company is a multi-billion company and a big player for potatoes.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simplot

Among others J. R. Simplot Company is a big supplier of french fries to McDonald's.


----------



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

I bought some more shares recently. I am confident that we are near the bottom. YTEN has research licenses with three multi billion companies, namely with Bayer/Monsanto, with Forage Genetics (a subsidiary of Land O’Lakes, Inc.) and recently with J. R. Simplot Company.

In my opinion there is much business potential in the future.


----------

